# My Display at WOC



## AquaGem (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Candace (Nov 16, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, you've obviously worked hard on this beautiful display. Congratulations. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2011)

How many square feet of floor space did you cover? How many orchids did you enter?

Looks great!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow, lots of decorations you got!!!! Bravo!!!! Tell us about them  !!! Jean


----------



## Jorch (Nov 16, 2011)

Lots of great plants! Wish I could be there to see it in real life


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 16, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## Potterychef (Nov 16, 2011)

Impressive! Doug


----------



## nikv (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice display!


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 16, 2011)

Very Nice!!! How long did it take to set up???


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 16, 2011)

Very Nice! You are quite artistic and a good grower!

Paphman910


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow! Your display is awesome - looks like you picked up lots of awards too. Congrats. :clap:


----------



## emydura (Nov 16, 2011)

Stunning display and orchids. Looks like a rainforest.

David


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice displays of masdies! I'm surprised you didnt have any besseae hybrids! Interesting haircut BTW oke: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2011)

Good job! And look at all those ribbons!


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow! Amazing picture!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow! That's quite the display! Is it possible to get a shot of the whole display in one pic? It looks huge!


----------



## Marc (Nov 17, 2011)

Very impressive display that you created there. Well done!!!!

Also congrats on the pile of ribbons that you can add to your collection.


----------



## Clark (Nov 17, 2011)

Sweet piece of real estate ya got there.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 17, 2011)

You must of not left any room for anyone else! I'm also guessing if there was room for more diplays, they were void of any ribbons!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 17, 2011)

that is amazing,well done


----------



## mormodes (Nov 17, 2011)

What he's not saying is that he took best display in its class at the WOC. He also got best Cattleya hybrid and best catt for his Lc Aloha Case and Best pleurothallid for ack, I'm forgetting... a Masd. coccinea?? A link to all the awards is on teh AOS Facebook page.

Congratulations Jason!


----------



## Diogo (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice display. Love the yellow Paphs and that cute bellina with very large leaves...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool, congrats! I almost missed the little besseae in the photos.


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 17, 2011)

Hahaha.. thanks.


----------



## Dido (Nov 17, 2011)

great display and plants


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool! Thanks for posting! Say Hi to Jason and Matt (from Orchids Limited). They are there at the moment as well!

Robert


----------



## e-spice (Nov 17, 2011)

Great job! That's a gorgeous display!


----------



## wojtek (Nov 17, 2011)

Fantastic Photos !!! Thanks !!!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2011)

mormodes said:


> A link to all the awards is on teh AOS Facebook page.



Yes, but no photos! Where can we see photos of the show, and all the award winners?


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 18, 2011)

Drorchid said:


> Cool! Thanks for posting! Say Hi to Jason and Matt (from Orchids Limited). They are there at the moment as well!
> 
> Robert



Rob,

Yeah... we've been hanging out almost everyday.. hahaha


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 18, 2011)

:clap::clap: OMG!!!! :drool::drool:
we bow to the king!


----------



## Pete (Nov 19, 2011)

great display! I didnt know that one was yours. Thank god somebody had a couple paphs! I was thoroughly disappointed with the amount of slippers in the show, especially an asia-centric show!


----------



## Pete (Nov 19, 2011)

Drorchid-Jason's talks were very good and the vendor booth looked great.


----------



## Roth (Nov 19, 2011)

Really a good display... This balances the Grand Champion choice, that was really a BAD choice...

For Paphs, being in Asia, it is not so common in countries except Taiwan and Japan, maybe a little bit Thailand up to a point, to see a lot of paphs in the shows. People are scared by the wild collected plants story, and it can quickly turns into a disaster if some officials are a bit picky. As for hybrids, the same countries are not that interested. In Thailand, they have very few hybrids in fact, and most of them from their local species, as an example. In China, the same.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2011)

Now that's interesting to read!
BTW Jason, do you tell the girls the other Jason is Yoshiki?! :evil:


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 20, 2011)

All over.. breaking down took 1 1/2 hours... will be unpacking and repotting for the next few days.... so glad it's all over.


----------



## chrismende (Dec 30, 2011)

Congratulations, Jason!


----------



## Ruth (Dec 31, 2011)

Love al the paphs1


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 31, 2011)

Great work!!! Lots of beauties!!!


----------



## Gilda (Jan 1, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> You must of not left any room for anyone else! I'm also guessing if there was room for more diplays, they were void of any ribbons!



I agree !! WOW amazing and Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 2, 2012)

Good work!!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

Roth said:


> For Paphs, being in Asia, it is not so common in countries except Taiwan and Japan, maybe a little bit Thailand up to a point, to see a lot of paphs in the shows. ..In Thailand, they have very few hybrids in fact, and most of them from their local species, as an example. In China, the same.


Curious as to whether there were vendors with paphs, species or hybrids, from these countries for sale at WOC.


----------

